# Robert Anderson - Kingston Upon Hull



## EllenLouisePascoe (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

This is an extremely extreme long shot but thought it was worth a go anyways! 

I am looking for my Maternal Grandfather. I know very little information about him, him and my Grandmother were divorced in around 1964 /65 and then he moved to New Zealand, my Mother had no more contact with him after that. 

I know that he is from Kingston Upon Hull. He was in the Merchant Navy traveled a lot to New Zealand and Africa as my Mother remembers him bring her an African grey parrot at one time. 

He was born in 1935 on the 15th of February, his mother was named Bertha and his Father was a William Anderson. I believe he was born in Drypool 

He died in New Zealand around 1994 - 1995.

If you think you may of known him please get in contact with me I would love to hear from you.


----------



## Mike Hemmington (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Ellen,
The name is familiar, I'm also from Hull, served my time at Drypool Eng' and moved to NZ after leaving Esso Petroleum. What part of NZ did he live?, I'm not sure if I know the name from Hull or NZ, time is taking it's toll.
Regards
Mike


----------



## EllenLouisePascoe (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning  I am guessing from the little bits and pieces I have belonging to him that he lived in or around Christchurch. That is only as I have a professional photo of him when he was older with an address on the back from a store in Christchurch.

The only other things I know about him is that he worked on Port Nelson at some point. He would have been married to my grandmother around 1958/1959 her name was June Millett


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

I sailed with a Chief Officer named Robert Anderson in Teespool of Ropner's during 1947 -I am sure he was from Hull..
He would have been in his late 30's at that time.
Regards,
Stan


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I think this may be your man. Certainly the birth dates match together with the place of birth.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C8374924

regards
Roger


----------



## EllenLouisePascoe (Jan 11, 2013)

Roger Griffiths said:


> I think this may be your man. Certainly the birth dates match together with the place of birth.
> http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C8374924
> 
> regards
> Roger


Thank you so much  I ordered his seamans pouch from the national archives and it is certainly him. Was wonderful to see some photographs of him in his teens he was certainly a handsome chap. 

Thank you for your help


----------

